# python e flag USE

## Supremus

Allora ragazzi ho un problema.... ho provato a cercare in internet e sul forum ma non ho trovato niente....

Allora quando emergo gnome ad un certo punto si blocca e mi da questo errore

```

!!!! Error dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1546: Called dyn_unpack

ebuild.sh, line 708: Called src_unpack

pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 34: called buit_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

eutils.eclass, line 1617: called die

!!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!
```

allora ho provato ad aggiunge python al flag USE ma non funziona....

ho provato aggiungere anche varie combinazioni:

tk

python

tk python

dev-lang/python

dev-lang/python tk

ma nessuna di queste combinazioni funziona.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mi potete dare una mano 

Grazie mille

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai provato semplicemente a TOGLIERE la use tk su python, che oltretutto non è nemmeno affermata per default?

----------

## Supremus

Scusami ma non ho capito cosa intendi

quello che mi hai detto lo devo fare su make.conf

Scusami ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> quello che mi hai detto lo devo fare su make.conf

 

Dovrebbe bastare:

```
echo "dev-lang/python -tk" >> /etc/package.use
```

Edit: consiglierei caldamente una letta a questo capitolo del manuale.

Per usare al meglio gentoo è praticamente indispensabile il saper usare le USE  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> quello che mi hai detto lo devo fare su make.conf

 

questo mi fa pensare che tu abbia messo tutte le flag in make.conf, e che tra di esse ci sia anche tk.

quella pratica è fortemente sconsigliata e deprecata, perché come hai provato sulla tua pelle può creare non pochi casini nella gestione dei pacchetti.

conviene che passi le flag in package.use. l'argomento è stato trattato diverse volte sul forum ed è riportato anche nella guida ufficiale

----------

## Supremus

Allora con il comando che mi hai dato te

echo "dev-lang/python -tk" >> /etc/package.use

non funziona ancora, però leggendo la guida che mi avete dato, leggo che il file package.use si trova sotto /etc/portage

non sotto /etc come mi hai detto te....

quindi credo che il comando doverebbe essere

echo "dev-lang/python -tk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

ma neanche cosi funziona  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho cancellato anche tk dal flag USE, e ho riprovato a emergere gnome ma ho sempre lo stesso errore

----------

## .:chrome:.

ovviamente se cambi le USE flag devi dare un emerge -uDN world

ehm... forse è meglio se leggi un po' di documentazione su portage  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> quindi credo che il comando doverebbe essere
> 
> echo "dev-lang/python -tk" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  vero.

 *Quote:*   

> ma neanche cosi funziona    

 

Calma. 

cosa da il comando:

```
emerge -pv python
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Supremus

Vi prometto che appena ho un po' di tempo mi metto a leggere un po' di documentazione

Se lancio il comando che mi hai dato mi dice che c'è un conflitto fra due pacchetti sys-apps/coldplug e un altro che non viene specificato

se lancio il comando emerge sys-apps/coldplug --pretend mi dice

[ebuild     R ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1

----------

## Supremus

Scusate dimenticavo:

il comando emerge -vp python da

```

[ebuild U] dev-lang/pyton-2.4.3-r4 [2.3.4-r1] USE=berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2 (-tcltk%)" 7,827 KB

total size of download: 7,827 Kb
```

----------

## randomaze

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Vi prometto che appena ho un po' di tempo mi metto a leggere un po' di documentazione

 

La documentazione sarebbe da leggere prima e non dopo. Al limite durante.

 *Quote:*   

> Se lancio il comando che mi hai dato mi dice che c'è un conflitto fra due pacchetti sys-apps/coldplug e un altro che non viene specificato
> 
> se lancio il comando emerge sys-apps/coldplug --pretend mi dice
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Coldplug è deprecato da qualche mese.

Il python che hai installato è vecchio di almeno 4 mesi.

Ciò mi fa pensare che sei rimasto un pò indietro con gli upgrade. Non è certo una buona cosa quando si vuole emergere qualcosa di nuovo che, solitamente, si aspetta di trovare un sistema quanto più aggiornato possibile (almeno per quanto riguarda i pacchetti presenti nel system).

Cosa restituisce:

```
emerge -uDNTp system
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Supremus

il comando che mi hai dato te mi restituisce

!!!! error -T is an invalid short action or option

mentre se lancio il comando emerge -uDNp system

mi restituisce dei pacchetti con l'ultima versione e la versione che ho io installato e io sono sempre a una versione non recente.

cmq per aggiornare il sistema devo lanciare emerge sync????

----------

## randomaze

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> il comando che mi hai dato te mi restituisce
> 
> !!!! error -T is an invalid short action or option

 

oggi sono dislessico. bastava mettere la 't' minuscola. In ogni caso quella è un opzione utile si fini del capire chi dipende da cosa quindi ha fatto bene a non metterla.

 *Quote:*   

> cmq per aggiornare il sistema devo lanciare emerge sync????

 

per aggiornare il portage tree (ovvero il database dei pacchetti):

```
emerge --sync
```

per aggiornare il system (ovvero l'insieme dei pacchetti fondamentali al sistema):

```
emerge -uDN system
```

per aggiornare tutto quello che hai installato nel computer:

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Ti consiglierei fare prima il sync e poi l'emerge system.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Supremus wrote:*   

> Scusate dimenticavo:
> 
> il comando emerge -vp python da
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cosa ti aspettavi che stampasse? la divina commedia?

io ti invito caldamente a leggere la documentazione, anche perché le risposte a tutte le domande che stai facendo sono scritte chiaramente, e questo thread sta diventando una guida passo-passo.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *Supremus wrote:*   Scusate dimenticavo:
> 
> il comando emerge -vp python da
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Lui non aspettava nulla, stava rispondendo alla mia domanda di qualche post più sopra:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Calma. 
> 
> cosa da il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ora, per l'ennesima volta ti ricordo che non è necessario rispondere a tutti i costi.

----------

## Luca89

```
!!!! Error dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1546: Called dyn_unpack

ebuild.sh, line 708: Called src_unpack

pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 34: called buit_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

eutils.eclass, line 1617: called die

!!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!
```

Devi aggiornare dev-lang/python (qualsiasi settaggio delle use va bene) e poi ritornare su quel pacchetto. Io però ti consiglio un "emerge -uDN world".

----------

## Supremus

Grazie mille ho risolto installando python

----------

